# problème carte ethernet emac



## popey91 (28 Juillet 2008)

voilà, j'ai eu de la foudre chez moi et mon modem/routeur était foutu, ainsi que apparement la carte ethernet de mon emac g4. Heureusement que mon imac intel était en airport!!

alors, depuis j'ai un nouveau modem/routeur et je ne sais plus aller sur internet avec mon emac (il met dans preference systeme->reseau que le cable ethernet n'est pas branché, alors qu'il l'est)

voilà, j'aimerai trouver une solution pas trop cher-remplacement de la carte ethernet?
                                                                         -adaptateur usb pour reseau sans fil?

j'ai vu dans un magazine un adaptateur usb 2 pour 802,11n, seulement, mon emac est en usb 1,1.

existe-t-ildes adaptateur reseau sans fil en usb 1,1?

merci de m'aider


----------



## popey91 (28 Juillet 2008)

personne ne peut m'aider?
j'ai pensé aussi à l'adaptateur usb->ethernet comme pr le macbookair, sa purrai aller?


----------



## da capo (28 Juillet 2008)

chez macway ils vendent un adaptateur à 15 &#8364; à peu près qui fonctionne très bien.

http://www.macway.com/fr/product/63...211g-adapt-usb-20-reseau-sans-fil-80211g.html


testé sur un imac g3 sur 10.3 : un peu tatillon -> il faut vraiment suivre les indications. Mais ensuite tout roule.


----------



## DarkPeDrO (28 Juillet 2008)

popey91 a dit:


> voilà, j'ai eu de la foudre chez moi et mon modem/routeur était foutu, ainsi que apparement la carte ethernet de mon emac g4. Heureusement que mon imac intel était en airport!!
> 
> alors, depuis j'ai un nouveau modem/routeur et je ne sais plus aller sur internet avec mon emac (il met dans preference systeme->reseau que le cable ethernet n'est pas branché, alors qu'il l'est)
> 
> ...



Il marchera quand même, mais forcément moins vite: sur mon ancien VAIO, étant donné qu'on a "switché" vers un routeur sans fil, j'ai acheté une clé USB WIFI USB 2, alors que je tournait en USB 1. Eh bah, ça marchait parfaitement.

La seule précaution à prendre, c'est de vérifier que c'est compatible Mac


----------



## popey91 (29 Juillet 2008)

ok, merci beaucoup


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

popey91 a dit:


> voilà, j'ai eu de la foudre chez moi et mon modem/routeur était foutu, ainsi que apparement la carte ethernet de mon emac g4. Heureusement que mon imac intel était en airport!!
> 
> alors, depuis j'ai un nouveau modem/routeur et je ne sais plus aller sur internet avec mon emac (il met dans preference systeme->reseau que le cable ethernet n'est pas branché, alors qu'il l'est)
> 
> ...


Pourquoi veux-tu absolument passé en wifi ? Ton modem/routeur dispose obligatoirement de ports ethernet. Tu as du soit mal le paramètrer soit te brancher sur la mauvaise sortie.


----------



## da capo (29 Juillet 2008)

sd2310 a dit:


> Tu as du soit mal le paramètrer soit te brancher sur la mauvaise sortie.



Pourquoi ? Ca ne grille jamais les ports ethernet ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Juillet 2008)

da capo a dit:


> Pourquoi ? Ca ne grille jamais les ports ethernet ?


Si bien sûr mais qui n'essaye rien n'a rien, non?


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Juillet 2008)

Un jour, la foudre a claqué, et comme un "éclair", la carte réseau du Packard Bell de la chambre des parents à grillé, elle etait branchée au routeur, et le port sur lequel elle y été, a aussi grillé.


----------



## popey91 (29 Juillet 2008)

non, mais c'est parce que on a une airport extreme mais si c'es possible avec un abaptateur usb->ethernet comme pr le macbookair, je prend ça, mais on a pas envie de mettre beaucoup d'argent pr cet ordinateur


----------



## DarkPeDrO (29 Juillet 2008)

Mais pour ce qui est de la clé USB WIFI, il n'y a pas de problème: USB 1 ou USB 2, elle fontionnera, si elle est compatible Mac... cela va sans dire...


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

DarkPeDrO a dit:


> Mais pour ce qui est de la clé USB WIFI, il n'y a pas de problème: USB 1 ou USB 2, elle fontionnera, si elle est compatible Mac... cela va sans dire...


USB 1, ca marchera certes (en encore, certains dongles nécessite l'USB 2) mais à un débit très faible.


----------



## popey91 (30 Juillet 2008)

autre question, mais toujours en rapport avec ce problème, je viens de faire le apple hardware test et j'ai reçu un code d'erreur:   2GMC/3/13:built-in
Que doit-je faire, j'ai fait des recherches mais je n'ait rien trouver.

merci


----------



## Anonyme (30 Juillet 2008)

popey91 a dit:


> autre question, mais toujours en rapport avec ce problème, je viens de faire le apple hardware test et j'ai reçu un code d'erreur:   2GMC/3/13:built-in
> Que doit-je faire, j'ai fait des recherches mais je n'ait rien trouver.
> 
> merci


Il est très difficile d'identifier à l'aide du code, le support technique Apple ne le connaissant pas. Je pense que cela doit être en rapport avec ta carte ethernet mais impossible de l'affirmer.


----------



## popey91 (31 Juillet 2008)

ok merci


----------

